# [Wert schätzen/ evtl. Verkauf] PC Hardware



## Horus21 (7. August 2009)

*[Wert schätzen/ evtl. Verkauf] PC Hardware*

Hallo,

da ich gerne mal wieder ein wenig Hardware in meinem PC tauschen würde, wollte ich euch bitte, den Preis meiner alten Hardware zu schätzen.

Prozessor: AMD X2 4600+ Sockel 939 (2x 2,4 Ghz)
Mainboard: ASrock 939N68PV-GLAN
RAM: 3GB DDR-RAM (2* 512MB und 2* 1GB)
Die Hardware würde ich wenn gerne im Komplettpaket und vor der Grafikkarte abgeben, da ich die Teile bei einem neuen Mainboard komplett austauschen muss.

Grafikkarte: Gainward Geforce 8800GT 512 MB RAM

Falls jemand statt nur zu schätzen auch gleich Interesse hat, dann soll er/sie mir bitte eine PM schicken.

Vielen Dank schon mal für eure Hilfe.

Viele Grüße

EDIT: Danke schon mal für die Infos. Ich werde die Hardware dann doch noch nicht verkaufen. Der Wert war doch geringer, als ich gedacht hätte. Ich behalte die Hardware lieber noch ein wenig und baue dann irgendwann komplett einen neuen Rechner. Sorry an alle Interessenten und Danke für die Hilfe.


----------



## Stanley9148 (7. August 2009)

*AW: [Wert schätzen/ evtl. Verkauf] PC Hardware*

Ich würde mal sagen 100-150€ so.


----------



## Herbboy (7. August 2009)

*AW: [Wert schätzen/ evtl. Verkauf] PC Hardware*



> Ich würde mal sagen 100-150€ so.


zusammen leider ja, weil keiner in board+CPU+RAM zB 200€ investieren würde, wenn er zu dem preis ein nagelseues besseres bkommen kann. 

aber   WENN man es einzeln verkauft, sind es sicher mehr. für so939 und DDR1 zahlen die leute teils total bescheuerte beträge, weil die halt noch EINmal aufrüsten wollen. 

bei ebay:

AMD X2 4600+ Sockel 939 => zwischen 75-115€
ASrock 939N68PV-GLAN => 20-40€
3GB DDR-RAM (2* 512MB und 2* 1GB) => für die 512er zusammen ca. 15€, für den 1GB 15-20€
Gainward Geforce 8800GT 512 MB RAM => 50-60€


----------



## Horus21 (7. August 2009)

*AW: [Wert schätzen/ evtl. Verkauf] PC Hardware*

Vielen Dank schon mal an euch beide.


----------



## DonLennschi (8. August 2009)

*AW: [Wert schätzen/ evtl. Verkauf] PC Hardware*

Ich melde schonmal Interesse an der GraKa und dem Mainboard an,will meinen Eltern nen Pc bauen  
Kannst dich ja melden wenn du Interesse hast,den Kram loszuwerden.
Viele Grüße
Lenny


----------

